# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Ошибка при обновлении конфигурации

## Sherhan_s

Всем доброго времени суток. Вчера при обновлении 1С столкнулся с проблемой:
Есть 1С 7.7 Бухгалтерия базовая версия Типовая конфигуpация ред. 4.5. Релиз 770-514. При попытке обновиться до конфигурации 517 выдает ошибку. 


```
Выбранную конфигурацию невозможно загрузить. Данная конфигурация должна быть безусловным потомком
```

Я думал по причине непоследовательного обновления, но при попытке установки соотв. релизов вылетала такая же ошибка. Могу сказать, что база, которую пытаюсь обновить работала под "7.7 Проф" и была изменена с помощью MDConvertor на базовую.
У кого есть какие мысли? Перелопачивать бухгалтерию на свежей конфигурации желания и времени нет никакого.

----------


## Maksy_G

а версия ядра какая?

----------


## gfulk

C MDConvertor такое бывает. Возьмите свежую типовую и переконвертируйте ее, потом попытайтесь снова

----------


## Sherhan_s

> а версия ядра какая?


А где её можно посмотреть?

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 38 секунд_



> C MDConvertor такое бывает. Возьмите свежую типовую и переконвертируйте ее, потом попытайтесь снова


Пытался как только никак. Сравнивая Базовую конфигурацию и имеющуюся Информационную базу (которая была конвертирована из проф в базовую) можно сказать, что структура их заметно отличается. Дело в том, что предыдущую базу вел не я и мне лишь её скинули чтобы приспособить к базовой. Что я и сделал с помощью MDConvertor. Только вот эту базу теперь ничем не могу обновить.

----------


## Maksy_G

меню помощь-о программе 
там должно быть написано 7.70.0И
вместо знаков вопроса что?

выкладывай мд-шник, посмотрим :)

----------


## lionlion

а тупо на базовый мдешник не судьба обновить?геморрой устроили

----------


## gfulk

> а тупо на базовый мдешник не судьба обновить?геморрой устроили


Похоже, единственный вариант - Заменить конфигурацию на обычную базовую, внести в нее все те изменения, что внесли ранее. Есть вероятность, что подобное придется делать с каждым обновлением

----------


## lionlion

Похоже, единственный вариант - Заменить конфигурацию на обычную базовую, внести в нее все те изменения, что внесли ранее. Есть вероятность, что подобное придется делать с каждым обновлением[/QUOTE]

а кто то еще и базовую настраивает? жесть
онаж вроде не настаивается

----------


## Sherhan_s

> меню помощь-о программе 
> там должно быть написано 7.70.0И
> вместо знаков вопроса что?


7.70.514, которую хочу обновить на 517. Только эта 514 Проф, которая в дальнейшем была переконвертирована в базовую с помощью MDconvertor.




> Похоже, единственный вариант - Заменить конфигурацию на обычную базовую, внести в нее все те изменения, что внесли ранее. Есть вероятность, что подобное придется делать с каждым обновлением


И каким образом? Руками перебирать всё?



> а тупо на базовый мдешник не судьба обновить?геморрой устроили


Поделитесь мнением как это сделать? :) Буду очень признателен!


P.S. В-общем выход из ситуации я пока нашел только такой. Скачал Проф версию. В нее засунул существующую базу. Обновился,невзирая на все предупреждения, что база нестандартная, до 517 релиза. Затем опять же с помощью MDConvertor (почему-то при обновлении конвертированной 514 517-ым базовым релизом база стала проф) сделал базу Базовой и подсунул её в Базовую платформу. Пока косяков не вижу. Может есть другие варианты, но я не нашёл. И,чувствую, каждое последующее обновление придётся делать подобным образом,если никто не подскажет иного решения. А может кому-то поможет мой вариант.

_Добавлено через 29 минут 46 секунд_
Поспешил я с выводами. Не формируется книга покупок :( Т.е. форма показывается, но без данных. А книга продаж формируется нормально.

----------


## lionlion

> Sherhan_s


у 7 есть обновление отдельно для базовых и проф версий возьмите обновление для базовой версии http://depositfiles.com/files/sf8i9k2jv

----------


## Sherhan_s

> у 7 есть обновление отдельно для базовых и проф версий возьмите обновление для базовой версии http://depositfiles.com/files/sf8i9k2jv


Спасибо, но базовые обновления у меня есть. Ими я и обновлялся. Проблема, думаю, в том, что база была конвертированна из Проф в Базовую и обновить её теперь не получается. Если есть ссылка на 517 проф-скинте, пожалуйста.

----------


## lionlion

> Спасибо, но базовые обновления у меня есть. Ими я и обновлялся. Проблема, думаю, в том, что база была конвертированна из Проф в Базовую и обновить её теперь не получается.


а на проф обновление пробывал?

----------


## Sherhan_s

> а на проф обновление пробывал?


Пробовал на типовую не пошла. И 515 Проф. Сейчас попробую на Проa 517. Хотя шансов мало.

----------


## Sherhan_s

> Поспешил я с выводами. Не формируется книга покупок  Т.е. форма показывается, но без данных. А книга продаж формируется нормально.


Вроде разобрался-нужно в форме каждой счет-фактуры нажать Заполнить, а затем записать и тогда книга продаж формируется.
С Проф обновлением как и предполагал ничего не получилось.

----------

